# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013 – ВХОД СВОБОДНЫЙ

## Labs

Приближается Гранд-финал крупнейшего киберспортивного события на территории СНГ. 16 и 17 ноября сильнейшие команды ближнего и дальнего зарубежья сойдутся в битве за звания чемпионов TECHLABS CUP 2013. Организаторы дарят возможность каждому оказаться в гуще событий и своими глазами увидеть главные киберспортивные баталии.Вход на Гранд-финал киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2013 будет бесплатным. Такой подарок решили преподнести организаторы всем фанатам киберспорта. Оргкомитет принял решение не запускать в реализацию билеты типа Standart. Таким образом вход в зону Standart доступен всем желающим. По предварительным оценкам площадка сможет вместить порядка 6500 людей каждый день помимо счастливых обладателей билетов категории VIP и SuperVIP, которые сохраняют все свои привилегии и опции и получат дополнительные бонусы от организаторов. 
Гранд-финал TECHLABS CUP 2013 соберет на одной сцене победителей всех сезонов фестиваля этого года.Команды из России,Беларуси, Украины, Польши, Литвы и Германии будут демонстрировать свой профессионализм и сплоченную игру в таких популярных дисциплинах, как League of Legends, Point Blank, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Участники сразятся не только за право носить титул чемпиона, но и за крупный призовой фонд. Общая сумма денежного приза Гранд-финала соответствует масштабу события и составляет $86000!Уникальная концертная площадка – клуб Stadium Live – 16 и 17 ноября превратится в игровую арену. Настоящим поклонникам TECHLABS CUP стоит поторопиться. Билеты VIP и SuperVIP категорий почти все проданы.В рамках киберфестиваля пройдут выступления ведущих оверклокеров СНГ. В экспериментах над предельными возможностями компьютера примут участие четыре команды из России, Украины, Беларуси и Казахстана. В течение двух дней участники будут демонстрировать настоящие чудеса техники. Общий призовой фонд состязаний по «разгону» компьютеров составит $2000.
Особую атмосферу и настоящий праздник все два дня вне сцены мероприятия традиционно обеспечат партнеры киберфестиваля. От компании Riot Games будет представлена игровая зона на 10 компьютеров, где каждый сможет продемонстрировать свое мастерство в игре League of Legends. На стенде компании 4game будут разыгрываться промокоды с донатом в игре Point Blank. Каждый сможет попытать свои силы в популярной игре и сразиться с участниками Гранд-финала: командами MaD, Astana Dragons, UNIQUE и AoeXe. Призы со сцены фестиваля от компании WD получат самые активные и креативные посетители. На выставочном стенде партнера также можно будет принять участие в конкурсах. На игровом стенде ASUS посетителям предлагается сразиться в Quake с известным игроком Сергеем «Evil» Ореховым, серебряным призером QuakeCone 2013, а на выставочном стенде можно будет прибрести продукцию компании по специальным скидкам. «TECHLABS CUP с каждым годом и каждым новым этапом становится все более масштабным. Компания ASUS всегда выделяла среди своих пользователей геймеров, ведь именно они предъявляют повышенные требования к технике. Поэтому компания создала линейку продукции под маркой Republic of Gamers, которая включает в себя мощные игровые ноутбуки, быстрые видеокарты, а также ряд специальных аксессуаров для любителей виртуальных сражений. 

Мы поддерживаем TECHLABS CUP с самого начала,  и на настоящий момент он является для нас самым приоритетным киберспортивным проектом.На мероприятии 16 и 17 ноября можно будет познакомиться с новейшими продуктами от компании ASUS, которые будут представлены на стенде ASUS|Intel. Также, можно будет поучаствовать в настоящих сражениях против профессиональных команд в дисциплинах Quake Live. Кроме того, в течение дня будет проводиться розыгрыш планшета ASUS Memopad ME173X и других ценных призов» - прокомментировала Лавина Полеес, менеджер по маркетингу (координатор TECHLABS CUP от компании ASUS).Компания AOC также представит игровую зону для игры в Point Blank. Один из участников команды, которая одержит верх над своим противником, унесет с собой монитор от AOC.  «TECHLABS CUP всегда был настоящим праздником киберспорта для тысяч игроков в России и СНГ. Размах этого мероприятия наглядно показывает, насколько быстро развивается киберспорт в России. Гранд-финал обещает стать самым зрелищным мероприятием за всю историю фестиваля, поэтому мы с большим удовольствием стали партнерами этого события», – говорит Андрей Каракашев, региональный директор компании MMD Monitors&Displays.На стенде компании Aerocool можно ознакомиться с продукцией компании. Компания ASRock предлагает принять участие в конкурсах и ознакомиться с их продукцией. Игровой бонус ждет покупателя материнской платы на стенде компании. На выставочном стенде компании Logitech также будут проходить различные игровые турниры и интересные розыгрыши. Ознакомиться с продукций Hiper можно будет на стенде компании. Протестировать новинку – игру World of Warplanes – предлагается каждому поклоннику разработчика игр Wargaming.net.
Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP CIS 2013 – Grand Final пройдет 16-17 ноября в Stadium Live – Москва. Вход бесплатный. Информацию о стоимости и точках продажи VIP и SuperVIP-билетов можно узнать на официальной странице чемпионата – www.cybersport.techlabs.pro. В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup разыгрывает ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.proОфициальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscupОфициальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscupОфициальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------


## Максимка

Уже бесплатно? Видимо как дополнительный мотиватор)) По идеи должно теперь больше быть желающих! Хотя при бесплатном входе вроде всеравно в конкурсах не поучавствуешь

----------


## sigma

Блин там будет столько всего интересного и это я не только про игры говорю, а возможности съездить нету. Придется по интернету смотреть.

----------


## Jarash

Ну что поделаешь. Хотя я помню вначале сезона говорили о том чтоб гранд-финал проводить в Минске. Вот это было бы круто. Денюшки сэкономили бы.

----------

